

JRuby Core Team Members Moving to Red Hat - petercooper
http://www.rubyinside.com/jruby-redhat-5856.html

======
petercooper
Update: Engine Yard has posted about it from their perspective at
[http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2012/engine-yard-is-
teaming-w...](http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2012/engine-yard-is-teaming-with-
red-hat-on-jruby-2/)

Oh, and JBoss director Mark Little:
[https://community.jboss.org/blogs/mark.little/2012/05/22/jru...](https://community.jboss.org/blogs/mark.little/2012/05/22/jruby-
comes-to-red-hat-jboss)

~~~
fierarul
I think that's called damage control.

------
amalag
I wonder how it will tie in with Torquebox. I understand torquebox from red
hat's point of view, it's a natural extension of JBoss. I guess it's part of
Redhat's work on extending the JVM support for JBoss to be a more powerful
application server.

------
andrewvc
Glad to hear it. I think jruby's going to have a much larger role to play in
ruby's future going forward. From a strategic standpoint I'd say that RedHat
seems like more of a fit than engineyard at this point.

